# CD 31 - Could I induce a period?



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

I am on CD 31 and unfortunately because we were moving and my sleep patterns were way off, I didn't chart. I ovulated on cd 22 for my last period so i know if I ovulated I wouldn't start AF for a while. I know I'm not pregnant this cycle and I would just like to start a new cycle.

In the past, I induced my period using progesterone cream - but it took about a week. Is it possible to induce a period to start within a few days? Herbs? Teas?


----------



## rabrog (Dec 20, 2005)

Get some parsley (fresh) and make a tea out of it. Drink it a couple times a day for about 3 days. Period should start about the 3rd day.

I haven't done it myself but I've heard it works!

Jenn


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks, I will try that.


----------



## sahmof2girls (Feb 9, 2005)

If you take like 1500mg of vitamin c with no rose hips.....that can induce af also


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

I tried the parsley and that didnt work - maybe because I'm taking Vitex to straighten out my cycles in general (and ovulate sooner). Its almost CD 38 and AF hasnt showed up....







:


----------



## hylndlas (Jan 15, 2007)

Hmmm.....

The Parsley tea has worked for me in the past.

I've heard it won't work if you haven't O'ed yet.

Are you sure you have??

Try again?


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

It started yesterday at CD 41 finally. I did O, and though I didnt temp during that cycle, I had all of the symptoms of ovulating. I actually had a lot of pain for a few days leading up to my period coming. Went to the OB, had an ultrasound at the hospital and was told everything is A-OK with the results. Since I have PCOS (and have known about it for 8 years now) I was given the Metformin-birth-control-pills-Clomid spill like I am new at this. No thank you! Been there done that. I so dislike Western medicine sometimes.

OK, sorry, that was more of a vent! Thank you all for your advice.


----------

